#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  День Рождения, Просветления и Ухода в Нирвану Будды

## Galina

18 июня ( для 2008 года)

Вишакха Пуджа, Дончод-хурал, Wesak, Сага Дава. Этот общебуддийский праздник отмечают в день полнолуния второго месяца лунного календаря, он выпадает на конец мая - начало июня календаря григорианского. Индийское название этого месяца - санскр. вишакха, пали весак - закрепилось и за этим праздником. Он посвящен трем самым главным событиям жизни Будды Шакьямуни: его Рождению (Джаянти), Просветлению (Бодхи) и Уходу в Нирвану (Паринирване). Между первым и последним событиями прошло 80 лет; Просветленным он стал в 35 лет. Поскольку большинство буддийских школ считает, что эти события произошли в один и тот же день года, в их память установлено единое торжество. 

Весак считается самым важным из всех буддийских праздников, длится он неделю. В это время во всех монастырях проводятся торжественные молебны, устраиваются процессии и шествия. Храмы украшаются гирляндами из цветов и бумажными фонариками, - они символизируют просветление, пришедшее в мир с учением Будды. На территории храмов расставляются масляные лампадки - вокруг священных деревьев и ступ. Монахи всю ночь читают молитвы и рассказывают верующим истории из жизни Будды и его учеников (даршаны). 

Миряне тоже совершают медитацию в храме и слушают наставления монахов в течение всей ночи, подчеркивая тем самым свою верность Учению Будды (Дхарме). С особой тщательностью в дни праздника соблюдается запрет на проведение сельскохозяйственных работ и другую деятельность, которая может причинить вред любым живым существам. После окончания праздничного молебна миряне устраивают обильное угощение членам монашеской общины и преподносят им подарки, чем свидетельствуют о своей верности наставлению Будды чтить монашескую общину (Сангху) как одну из Трех Драгоценностей. 

В канун праздника верующие посылают своим друзьям и родственникам поздравительные открытки, на которых, как правило, изображаются памятные события из жизни Будды.

http://www.calend.ru/holidays/0/0/1136/

----------

